# Another day in the shop



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*As the days go by, projects come and go:*

*New Lakewood Traction Bars !!!*










*A Race Stang under construction !!!*










*One of the guys got a new Harley !!!*


----------



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

Very cool dio man. Love the dart too.
Manny


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

